# My New(to me) 87



## vdubjared (Dec 11, 2011)

just got my hands on a 87 QSW 5cyl syncro and lifted 2inches 

also... a question about the front end... i was told this is a rare grill and headlight setup... is this true?


----------



## vdubjared (Dec 11, 2011)

you guys are sure talkative...


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Jared I think the figure for total Syncro's sold in US was like 3000 
I feel your stoke though! I got mine, 86 syncro, a few months ago and managed to get some information from this tiny diehard cluster of VW misfits. Mine is silver and bone stock. Interior is in AWESOME shape, exterior is super good too a light crease on driver front fender and door but that is really it. ZERO rust. I got sidelined with some things including the death of my dog, she was with me for 14 years, sad she never got to ride in the Syncro. Ill be insuring it and driving it in about a week.
Congrats on yours!


----------



## eli10 (Apr 4, 2003)

vdubjared said:


> also... a question about the front end... i was told this is a rare grill and headlight setup... is this true?




Hi Jared,

The grille/Headlights are from the Euro Passat B2?(what the Quantum was called overseas). Common in Europe.... not as common over here.

When I bought that car, a while back (before it went to Zac), It came with an extra set of headlights/turn signals. I think I sold those for around $200......


----------



## vdubjared (Dec 11, 2011)

thats awesome Eli.... yeah all the parts (cept the Dotz rims) i got... im going to shine it up and keep it running for another 200k miles... its really an awesome car


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice ride. It looks just like mine. I like the euro headlights and grill swap. You can find them now and then, but they are hard to find. 
My grill broke on my us model and so I'm running a mk2 badge less grill cut to fit.
Congrats on the new ride


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

nice ride:thumbup:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

gravityjunkie said:


> Nice ride. It looks just like mine. I like the euro headlights and grill swap. You can find them now and then, but they are hard to find.
> My grill broke on my us model and so I'm running a mk2 badge less grill cut to fit.
> Congrats on the new ride


On the Euro models the turn signals for that setup were relocated to the bumper.

What is yours set up for for front turn signals? I see none.:screwy:


----------

